
Ask HN: Python web framework in 2019 - Sytten
My friend and I are starting our end of bachelor project. We will build a SaaS for IoT security devices. We want to go with Python for our services, but we are not sure which framework to pick.<p>I explored some of the options: Flask, Flacon, Vibora, Quart, Sanic, hug 
My current questions mostly are:
- Is async production ready and how are performances?
- Which framework is more likely to be maintained in the future (how good is their community)?
======
JoshCalbet
I'm surprised you didn't mention django.

